# Cpc salaries



## kburch2369 (Aug 27, 2009)

I  recently completed the online CPC course in May after being employed as a coder/biller in a multispecialty practice (cardiololgy, gastroenterlolgy, dermatology, pulmonology, hematology/oncology, neurology, and interists) in E Stbg, PA for the past 16 yrs. I'm curious to find out what can be the expected salary in this area. I would greatly appreciate any info anyone could pass on to me. also, should the previous yrs experience be taken into consideration or would it start from the date of certification? Thank You,


----------



## medicalsaver (Aug 27, 2009)

Depending on the area the range varies. In the New York City area (Manhattan) where I am from experience coder CPC or CCS can expect 19hr low range to 25hour high range. The higher spectrum would not only include certification but how much knowledge you offer, example hospital DRG/case mix, auditing, and abstracting experience etc.


----------

